# Teallie & Sandy!



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Teallie is my 4 year Old Boy and 
Sandy is my latest Edition thats 6 Months Old


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cuties


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Yep there certainly cute lol
and well behaved no noise from them both most of the time


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are good lookin' birds. I'm still hoping my Cinnamon is a boy. I have a couple of female Cinnamons but Brownie would be the first boy.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

its hard to tell what they are, im asuming Sandy is a girl who knows she might be another boy lol

her tail has stripes which made me think she was a female,
Teallie is defo a male tiel he's the noisey'st lol

im abit concerned about sandy ive had her a week now she eats and drinks fine but she keeps fluffing up would it be due to her getting used to my flat conditions? please help


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If she's fluffing up and not showing any other signs of illness then that could be the reason. Sometimes they'll fluff up their feathers in order to trap heat close to its body.

Beautiful birds by the way.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

She is also very thin and im noticing she would rather eat Sunflower seeds all the time, she does eat the monkey nuts and loves Millet Sprays but it's like she has a obsession with Sunflower seeds, Ive not been putting many in the bowl there in the mix which I bought and now im sure she could loosing weight, fluffing up cos of these Sunflower seeds, im gunna buy a big bag today and put them in her bowl she needs to gain weight im seriously worried about her 

shes become also very tame and I can pick her up without any pecking!
im just gunna get her eating what she likes for now and get her gaining weight btw


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Too many sunflower seeds are unhealthy. Try giving her fruits and pasta! There are plenty of lists of good foods on the internet or even on here. Try adding pellets into their diet as well. The bigger the variation, the better. My birds actually love chicken! You can try giving them that (cooked of course). I wouldn't help her with her addiction to sunflower seeds.. I would try to get her off it. If this still continues, visit the vet. Hopefully your other bird won't get sick as well. I'm assuming quarantine didn't occur. 

Make sure you give the GOOD food (veggies and pellets) in the morning when they are most hungry. Just like humans, they love the fattiest foods the most! Which is why she picks out the sunflower seeds and nothing else. After they finish their good food, you can offer them seeds. 

Both of your birds look like boys. Their faces look very yellow on both of them. The bands will go away after the first couple molts. Having bands at that age does not say it is a girl. Only an adult female keeps them. Both male and female youngsters have them. 
The yellow mask definitely pushes me towards male.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if you've only had him a week he shouldn't of been put with your other bird 

he should of been quarantined for a month at the least, in a separate room, separate cage, if he is sick he can pass it on to your other bird by sharing a cage, food dishes, perches, toys, Etc.

quarantine is for the good of all birds. involved. When a bird is in quarantine you take care of that one last when changing food/water/cleaning the cage. Wash your hands really well specially under the nails, After doing anything with the new bird even if it is just touching the cage BEFORE doing anything with the previous bird.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I didn't Quarantine them both but I made sure everything was clean first I wipe the cage everyday and the perches, My Older bird hasn't got sick, he is sleeping quite abit but i think it's due not getting enough sleep, sandy is very active for a youngster she keeps him awake and often plays with his tail lol

I don't mind if she turns out to be a boy im just happy both are fit and well atm!
ive been looking for these pellets but I can't find them can someone point me to any websites please that sell good quality not poor pellets please!

Sandy isn't going for the Sunflower seeds alot now she is actually munching at the calcuim block and Cuttlefish she many loves Millet sprays and gets thru 2 a day! she will often bite teallie for his aswell :s

shes eating the Honey and seed treat too she didn't 
before imso glad shes over the un-wellbeing phew !!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Atv's point wasn't about cleaning the cage or your previous bird being sick, it's about your new bird bringing IN possible sivkenss to your exiting bird. 
Also you should not be giving him 2 millets a day!! Millet is extrmely fattening... It's like us eating chips or ice cream all day and nothing else. 

Please try to give them fruits, veggies, rice, and/or pasta with their seed. It's much healthier for them.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I didn't think Millet was fattening for tiels I thought Sunflower seeds were bad for them too much as there v.fattening 

Ive tried fruit but they dislike the stuff but I have a few days bought some tret sticks which had fruit in them and both the birds love them,
when it comes to the real stuff though it's a no no!

Teallie is very fussy but sandy she will try anything i give her,
ive only had her a few weeks now and shes better as I put her on a Egg food diet to build her strength up it worked anyway and shes back in tip top condition,

Im very lucky the sickness didn't get out of proprtion,
and after me looking after her handfeeding her etc shes become so tame,
she likes to sit on my shoulder when im running a bath in the bathroom lol

and if i put my hand in the cage she will step onto my hand immediatley ive got a very good trained bird in 2/3 weeks


----------

